# ALARM FOR NISSAN SENTRA 2001



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

I am trying to install Thorn Alarm 
i have 2001 Nissan sentra XE

I wounder is anyone here done alarm install on sentra's.


Thanks,:newbie:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

read the instructions that came with it.....

an alarm is an alarm and a car is a car....pretty straight forward.


----------

